# Redfish Can't Jump Video



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I <3 vimeo. Makes me wanna go out and buy a Canon 7d tonight.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a cool little video


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

It was filmed in Georgia, there are no redfish in NC!!!!  None at all anywhere close to NC!!! ;D

;D ;D ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome video!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> It was filmed in Georgia, there are no redfish in NC!!!!   None at all anywhere close to NC!!! ;D
> 
> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Good Fishing!!!



My bad :




[smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL at the angler/push pole handshake at 1:41


----------



## siegelreptiles (Feb 19, 2007)

that was awesome--to see them up in the weeds like that has got to be cool


----------



## ReelWild (Sep 24, 2009)

We get-em like that down here but you have to be in a boat.


----------



## captsethvernon (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Tom in Orl,

    Thanks for checking out the site. We produced this documentary out of Wilmington, NC in order to share with our NC residents and out of state friends what a spectacular fishery we have here as well as the need to preserve it/improve it.

    We're the last state on the east coast to allow gill netting, 36 million licensed yards in the state, of our fish and NC provides 97% of the commercially available redfish to the rest of the country. Chances are if you are eating redfish in the French Quarter of New Orleans it was caught in NC waters...

Thanks again for checking us out we did our best to share all sides of the redfish debate and we love our state fish. 

We did a story with Paris Fleezanis over at www.thisisfly.com if you'd like more background on the film.


By the way Microskiff is a killer site, we're all fortunate to have this place to hang around!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Good to see you yesterday, Seth! Hope we did some good up in Raleigh with the politicos!

Let me know when you do a project with Paris Hilton, I'll pole her-----around in the marsh anyway!

Good Fishing!!!


----------

